# Riding on snow in Rachaya-Lebanon



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Unfortunately, all I can see is a little box with a red X in it, not pictures! Would love to see them if you can get them to show up.


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

I tried to fix the problem Dreamcatcher. Can you see the photos now?


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Unfortunately, all I can see is a little box with a red X in it, not pictures! Would love to see them if you can get them to show up.


I don't think your computer likes the pictures, they are working OK on mine. I have Vista on mine. Otherwise, I don't know!

Love the dog looking at you like "what"? The horse and the snow is soooo pretty!!!! I wish it would snow a little here this winter, just for picture reasons!


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

I can see them too. Looks beautiful. Love your dog and horse!


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Awesome photos. Thanks for sharing. Your halfie is beautiful.


----------



## OurLizardsHope (Feb 19, 2012)

Really cool pictures! What kind of
bridle is that?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful pics. Must be nice to ride in the snow with no GLOVES! If I did that here, I would lose a finger or 2 to frostbite.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice pics!!


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

Your puppy is so adorable. What breed is he?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great pics! Looks gorgeous there!


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Puddintat said:


> Your puppy is so adorable. What breed is he?


He looks like a fox, huh? Love him. Waiting for the answer......


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice! I wish we had snow to ride in, but all we got this year so far is rain and what snow we did get came when I couldn't ride.  You look like you had a ton of fun! Your horse and dog are soooo cute!


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

OurLizardsHope said:


> Really cool pictures! What kind of
> bridle is that?


Well, I admit it's not the best bridle but my dog chewed the good one and this is the only one I have left. I don't know what kind it is, but it is available everywhere here.


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

Puddintat said:


> Your puppy is so adorable. What breed is he?


Thank you. I got her from a friend who found her near her dead mother when she was less than 2 months old. I am not sure about her breed but she looks very similar to the Iceland sheepdog. She is not very aggressive with humans but very good at keeping wild animals (like wolves) away from my place.
Here is a photo of her when I first got her (of course after showering her).







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I can see them now! I have Vista as well but for some reason, they weren't working. 

Wow! Very pretty but made me cold just looking at them. Pretty horse and love the dog!


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

SorrelHorse said:


> Nice! I wish we had snow to ride in, but all we got this year so far is rain and what snow we did get came when I couldn't ride.  You look like you had a ton of fun! Your horse and dog are soooo cute!


Yes I did enjoy my time especially that there is no work because of snow so I have spent the last few days in my little room with my horses riding and drinking yerba mate. I hope you'll have snow soon.


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

waresbear said:


> Beautiful pics. Must be nice to ride in the snow with no GLOVES! If I did that here, I would lose a finger or 2 to frostbite.


I think temperatures drop dramatically where you live. When these pictures were taken it was around zero or -1 centigrade. At night it drops to -7. You can easily ride without gloves, and i have a small room in nature with a diesel stove so when I get cold I get inside and drink hot yerba mate that makes me feel warm.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't like your photos........I LOVE them.

And I really like your haffie. I like the expression on his face when you are riding. It is like he is thinking.."That white lump was a big bush yesterday!".

Your dog looks quite intelligent, however, chewing up your good bridle must have really put his life in jeopardy!! With a fur coat like his, I can imagine he is much more comfortable in the cold than in the hot season. Correct?

Thanks again for posting wonderful insights into your part of the world. MORE PLEASE!!


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

Allison Finch said:


> I don't like your photos........I LOVE them.
> 
> And I really like your haffie. I like the expression on his face when you are riding. It is like he is thinking.."That white lump was a big bush yesterday!".
> 
> ...


You're right Alison. My dog doesn't mind sleeping under the snow or on the ice but really hates hot weather.
I wish my camera was just slimmer. It's semiprofessional and has a long optical zoom so it's very hard to carry around unless you had nothing else to do. I hope I'll get a slim camera soon to take more photos and post them on this lovely forum. 
By the way, I had few photos of my horses before I joined the forum


----------

